# Windows not displaying OCed GHz



## typpeo (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I OCed my i5-2500k to 4.2 a little while ago on my MSI PG7A-G43. Inside bios it says 4.2 and everything seemed to go fine. 

When I check Win 7 it says 3.30ghz, so I tried running CPU-z and it says my core speed is 1596.5 and then it will occasionally switch to 4190.4mhz. 

Does that sound normal or do you think I did something incorrect when OCing?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If C1 (Power save mode) is enabled in the BIOS when your CPU is ilding your CPU multiplier will lower to reduce core speed and save power.
Also it seems to be a bug in Win7, it doesn't seem to display the new clock frequency. Nothing to worry about.


----------

